# what kind of flies?



## salmon_run (Sep 1, 2014)

What kind of flies are these? What are they called, what fish do you target with them? They are black & white


----------



## odie5962 (Aug 28, 2011)

trout or panfish


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Looks like an ant imitation.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Ants...will work on trout and various sunfish


----------



## salmon_run (Sep 1, 2014)

Cool thanks guys


----------



## salmon_run (Sep 1, 2014)

Do you think they will work for the northwest steelhead?


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

I think you need to use a bit bigger fly for steelheads.
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=oregon+steelhead+flies&qpvt=oregon+steelhead+flies&FORM=IGRE


----------



## salmon_run (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks netboy that helps lot


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

salmon_run said:


> Do you think they will work for the northwest steelhead?


 No...for that you will need much larger flies. The purple egg sucking leech is a good one for steelies


----------



## 2thDr (Jan 25, 2014)

The ants pictured are dries, probably on a 12 or 14 hook. The only steelhead dries I am aware of are caddis, which are skated, and are relatively large (size 6 or 8). Few use dry flies for steelhead. Most are large and heavily weighted.


----------

